# Genesis 18:1-15 - Sarah's infertility



## bobo66

I read this today and then heard a sermon on it, where the preacher focused on the range of emotions and particularly Sarah and Abraham's generosity towards the three visiting strangers - and then Sarah's laughter on hearing she would bear a son in her old age. She goes on to deny the laughter when God speaks with her, as she is scared. It got me thinking about what kind of laughter that might be - incredulous? Joyful? Amused? How do we wait for what God has prepared for us?


----------



## amber-ruby

So many times we are asked to wait on God's timing yet waiting is the hardest thing to do for us as humans.

It's interesting to reflect on what type of laughter it was when it says Sarah laughed. I always thought it was disbelief and that's why she denied it, but it is interesting to think it could have been relief, happiness or as you say amused.

Thanks for this little post, it got me thinking about what our reactions to God's promises are and what He thinks of our behaviour and attitude while we wait for His timing. xo


----------



## bobo66

Hello Amber-ruby - thanks for your comment.

Maybe Sarah's laughter was a combination of all those things as she responded honestly and whole-heartedly to God. Waiting is difficult and I find it's so easy to go to a place of upset or jealousy and get stuck there. I try to be honest with God when that happens and ask for more grace to appreciate the promises we have all been given.

Xx


----------



## Ann2016

Thanks  for  this  post.appreciated


----------



## Hope2005

I pray so much for a miracle and God helped me. I have two beautiful boys.


It will happen   , don't lose faith.


----------

